# Unidentified insect moved into basement



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

Interesting, how did you train it to roll over like that.....:laughing:

Mark


----------



## Kevin Korsch (Sep 12, 2011)

Ha!

I'm thinking it is a weevil, but not sure which variety and I am pretty much guessing.


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

Sure looks like it to me

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...F1uTvamGI23tge684z-BQ&ved=0CCwQ9QEwAw&dur=117


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

It also looks like a weevil to me. They infested stored products such as flour, pancake mix, dried flowers/fruits, old rat/mouse bait in ceilings, pet food, etc. Start looking at things in storage that you haven’t looked at in a long time.


----------

